# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Онлайн-интервью И. Данилова.

## borka

Создатель антивируса Dr.Web Игорь Данилов отвечает на вопросы читателей.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

"Понравилось" несколько ответов:

Не очень давно антивирус Касперского обнаружил и удалил вирус из моего смартфона Nokia 3230.Значит вирусная угроза для смартфонов- это реальность!А вы писали, что вирусы для смартфонов- это скорее миф(когда выпустили антивирус для КПК).Собирается ли Dr.Web выпустить антивирус для смартфонов? И,вообще,какая ситуация с вирусами для мобильных устройств?


Если честно, я Вам завидую белой завистью. Вам несказанно повезло. Где же Вы нашли этот вирус? Мы всем колхозом ищем-ищем такие вирусы в дикой природе и все безрезультатно. Вы бы хоть место такое грибное нам подсказали. Чтобы Вам было спокойно - мы обязательно выпустим такой антивирус. В ближайшее время. Ситуации пока никакой нет. Хотя вот Вы утверждаете, что есть. Я с Вами соглашусь :-) Возможно, в будущем будут массовые атаки на мобильные устройства. Если они заинтересуют вирусописателей. А для того, чтобы они заинтересовались, на мобильных устройствах должна быть ценная для них информация или возможность украсть деньги. Как только Вы (и не только Вы) начнете, например, использовать Интернет-банкинг со своего КПК, троянцы потянутся за Вами. На Ваш КПК.

user_11, pavlovkatcharmail.ru
Поддерживаю вопросы заданные Mr.Belyash. Меня тоже долго мучает вопрос, почему доктор ВЕБ, т.е., как я понимаю, изначально заявленный как антивирус для интернета, не проверяет страницы сайтов перед тем, как отобразить в браузере пользователя. Ведь модули антивируса - антиспам и спидерМейл не позволяет загружать на компьютер нежелательные письма, а веб трафик нет возможности проверять таким же образом? Спасибо.



Смотрю на статистику AV-Desk и вижу тысячи отраженных атак по http-трафику. Особенно много экземпляров поймано BackDoor.Bulknet.214. Где это он интересно в Интернете живет? Хотя эту информацию можно получить из отчетов того же AV-Desk.




Константин, kostyan2016atcharmail.ru
Почему до сих пор в Антивирус Dr.web не встроен Firewal ?!Я считаю что фаервол тоже считается неотёмлемой частю защиты компьютера!



На этот вопрос я уже отвечал. А разве в составе ОС нет уже встроенного брандмауэра? 

Ноу коммент  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Интересно. Вопросы обыденные, но вот ответы местами жгучие  :Smiley:  А вообще-то, Данилов прав во многом.

----------


## SDA

> Интересно. Вопросы обыденные, но вот ответы местами жгучие  А вообще-то, Данилов прав во многом.


Да насчет достаточности встроенного фаервола он на 100% прав, вполне достаточно  :Smiley: 
Мобильные угроз нет, они появляются только при установке на девайс интернет-бакинга, опять согласен на 100%  :Smiley:  и вообще Ура! у Dr.Web появился модуль веб антивируса  :Beer:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Да насчет достаточности встроенного фаервола он на 100% прав, вполне достаточно


Да, как ни странно, но этого хватает. Мне всегда в принципе хватало. Иногда люблю позагоняться и порулить правилами, но это редко. Поледнее время пришёл к мысли об избыточности этой функции для дома. Вообще наличие и обязательность на домашнем компе козырнейшего фаера, это требование маркетингового отдела, а не жёсткая необходимость.




> Мобильные угроз нет, они появляются только при установке на девайс интернет-бакинга, опять согласен на 100%


Ну и какие мобильные грозы? Есть распространение? Я вот как-то у себя в городе не заметил.

----------


## anton_dr

Ну конфиденциальные данные на КПК и коммуникаторах есть у многих. Я к примеру и на почту захожу, и Я-деньги оттуда же пользую. И WM ест для мобильных платформ. А это почти и-нет банкинг. Так что мне непонятен стеб насчёт несуществующих угроз.
Они появятся, только после того как у сотен-тысяч юзеров уведут их пароли из моб. аськи и почты? И уведут все деньги из кошельков?
Ну и контакты из телефонов до кучи.

----------


## SDA

Насчет встроенного фаервола есть такое мнение http://www.panvasoft.com/rus/blog/200
По поводу мобильных угроз - все как и с обычными вирусами, зависит только от головы юзера- не качать все подряд, не открывать непонятные файлы и т.д. а вай-фай на мобильном девайсе это вообще отдельная тема.
Ну а мобильные вирусы http://www.viruslist.com/ru/analysis?pubid=204007526
http://www.viruslist.com/ru/analysis?pubid=199611795
Конечно с распространением обычных вирусов, мобильные не сравнятся, но сам факт, что они есть я думаю неоспорим. А угрозы для пользователей Интернет-бакинга признал и сам Данилов. Кстати в Москве  Интернет-бакинг растет "семимильными шагами", сам работаю близко к этой области  :Smiley:

----------


## maXmo

> Насчет встроенного фаервола есть такое мнение http://www.panvasoft.com/rus/blog/200


ну он и говорит, что если ты не мега-гуру, настроить фаервол всё равно не получится, а если мега-гуру, то наверно уж будешь пользоваться профессиональным продуктом. Да и простого блокирования исходящих тоже недостаточно: не заблочишь же мейл.ру для браузера, а это дыра. Хотя в висте ею сложно воспользоваться.




> Microsoft объяснила такое свое решение возможностью возникновения ситуации, когда при первом запуске Vista, стало бы выскакивать множество предложений от мастера управления, и неопытные пользователи просто *перестали бы* уделять должное внимание информации, содержащейся в них. Вамози, как и мы, с этим не согласен. При поступлении предложения о блокировании исходящего соединения, которое появляется в виде всплывающего окна, конечный пользователь или системный администратор, *должны* проделывать серию последовательных и обдуманных шагов, чтобы блокировать такое соединение.


по-моему, они друг друга не поняли. Юзеры даже уак отключают за многословность, а тут на каждый чих окошко будет вылетать, ещё и непонятно будет, кто это вообще ломится: кто-нибудь видел, сколько всего ставят на продаваемые ноутбуки – и всё это в инет лезет.

----------


## DVi

> Булай Никита, delphilibatcharmail.ru
> Почему я предлагал примерно пол года назад идею о защите процесса и сервиса антивируса от завершения, причем подробно, Вы все же не приняли решения таковой проблемы??
> 
> 
> 
> К сожалению, я не знаю какие идеи Вы предлагали. Знаю только одно, что такой продукт уже существует. Но мало того, он уже работает в Dr.Web AV-Desk.


Знатоки DrWeb, можете подтвердить, что убивание процессов DrWeb и удаление всех его файлов при работающем продукте стало невозможным?




> вообще Ура! у Dr.Web появился модуль веб антивируса


Подскажите, в какой версии персонального антивируса DrWeb появился этот модуль?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Вот правильно человек *сказал*



> Да уж, порно-триллера не получили.
> Интернет будет жить, мир будет жить, все мы будем жить. Скукота.
> Ждем выступление Мастера. Он уж покажет кузькину мать во всех позах.


  :Cheesy:

----------


## SDA

Подскажите, в какой версии персонального антивируса DrWeb появился этот модуль?[/QUOTE]
Ну наверное после отражения 1000 атак AV-Desk по http-трафику  :Smiley:

----------


## borka

> Так что мне непонятен стеб насчёт несуществующих угроз.
> Они появятся, только после того как у сотен-тысяч юзеров уведут их пароли из моб. аськи и почты? И уведут все деньги из кошельков?
> Ну и контакты из телефонов до кучи.


Речь идет о том, что как только кто-то уведет пароли, деньги и контакты, то угроза станет существующей. А так...

*Добавлено через 5 минут*




> Знатоки DrWeb, можете подтвердить, что убивание процессов DrWeb и удаление всех его файлов при работающем продукте стало невозможным?


Вы меня удивляете, Виталий. Скажите, если Вы не верите Данилову, то неужели Вы поверите "знатокам DrWeb'а"?  :Smiley:  




> Подскажите, в какой версии персонального антивируса DrWeb появился этот модуль?


О персональной разговора и не было.  :Smiley:  Точнее - пока не было. Сперва будет АВ-Деск/Энтерпрайз 4.70, а затем и до версии для рабочих станций дойдет дело.  :Smiley:

----------


## devon

> Знатоки DrWeb, можете подтвердить, что убивание процессов DrWeb и удаление всех его файлов при работающем продукте *стало невозможным*?


Такого спецы не скажут, возможно все. у всех есть лазейки  :Wink:  Да такой модуль встроен в AV-Desk 4.70, и он активно развивается. Можете убедится сами если не верите мне.  :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

> Вы меня удивляете, Виталий. Скажите, если Вы не верите Данилову, то неужели Вы поверите "знатокам DrWeb'а"?


Все, что я видел из самозащиты DrWeb - это "защита ini-файла от редактирования". Убивать процессы и удалять файлы при работающем продукте это не мешает.




> О персональной разговора и не было.  Точнее - пока не было. Сперва будет АВ-Деск/Энтерпрайз 4.70, а затем и до версии для рабочих станций дойдет дело.


Я правильно понимаю, что в АВ-Деск появился контроль http-трафика на локальных машинах? Или речь идет о работе антивируса на отдельно стоящем прокси-сервере?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Да такой модуль встроен в AV-Desk 4.70, и он активно развивается. Можете убедится сами если не верите мне.


Отлично. Где можно взять AV-Desk 4.70 для тестирования?

----------


## AndreyKa

Читал, читал, но так и не понял в колхозе разрабатывается антивирус Dr.Web или в совхозе...  :Wink:

----------


## devon

> Все, что я видел из самозащиты DrWeb - это "защита ini-файла от редактирования". Убивать процессы и удалять файлы при работающем продукте это не мешает.


это было раньше. ни что не стоит на месте  :Smiley: 




> Я правильно понимаю, что в АВ-Деск появился контроль http-трафика на локальных машинах? Или речь идет о работе антивируса на отдельно стоящем прокси-сервере?


Проверка http-трафика входит в комплект агента, как и парент контрол и производится на локальной машине пользователя.




> Отлично. Где можно взять AV-Desk 4.70 для тестирования?


Стать клиентом одного из провайдеров, который предоставляет эту услугу.

----------


## DVi

> Стать клиентом одного из провайдеров, который предоставляет эту услугу.


Подскажите, какой провайдер в данный момент предоставляет AV-Desk версии 4.70? Поиск по Гуглу не дал никаких результатов.

----------


## AndreyKa

ООО «Флекс» – крупнейший провайдер услуг широкополосного доступа в Подмосковье http://www.flex.ru/
Oдин из крупнейших провайдеров Москвы – «АКАДО». http://antivirus.akado.ru/
«Элтел» - провайдер в Санкт-Петербурге http://eltel.net/
RUNNet (Russian UNiversity Network). http://www.runnet.ru/users/

----------


## XP user

> Подскажите, какой провайдер в данный момент предоставляет AV-Desk версии 4.70? Поиск по Гуглу не дал никаких результатов.


Corbina тоже предлагает AV-Desk, но какую версию именно я не знаю.

Paul

----------


## 1205

Список провайдеров, предоставляющих AV Desk: http://partners.drweb.com/providers/



> Corbina тоже предлагает AV-Desk, но какую версию именно я не знаю.
> 
> Paul


Сначала предлагала 4.44, сейчас скорее всего уже обновилось. Я ставил этот антивирус, когда акция только начиналась (в ноябре). Продукт на тот момент был очень сырой: сильно грузил систему, все настройки были урезаны, иногда падал с ошибками и не хотел удаляться из системы обычным способом. Утилиту для удаления своих программ Dr.Web до сих пор сделать не может, поэтому пришлось удалять вручную, по инструкции. После такого ручного удаления один активный файл остался (удалялся потом через LSPFix), NOD 32 2.7 после этого вообще не поставился (система перезагружалась). Вообщем, какое-то негативное впечатление осталось от этого AV Desk. За это время (с ноября) он вроде неоднократно обновлялся и надеюсь, стал лучше. Может поставлю как-нибудь. И кстати Корбина первая стала раздавать антивирус бесплатно. Многие провайдеры предоставляют бесплатную версию только на 2 месяца, а дальше по тарифу.

----------


## borka

> поэтому пришлось удалять вручную, по инструкции.





> После такого ручного удаления один активный файл остался (удалялся потом через LSPFix),


Плохо читали инструкцию.  :Wink:  Там есть про дерегистрацию хука.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

посты про КИС пренесены *сюда*

----------


## SDA

> Список провайдеров, предоставляющих AV Desk: http://partners.drweb.com/providers/
> 
> Сначала предлагала 4.44, сейчас скорее всего уже обновилось. Я ставил этот антивирус, когда акция только начиналась (в ноябре). Продукт на тот момент был очень сырой: сильно грузил систему, все настройки были урезаны, иногда падал с ошибками и не хотел удаляться из системы обычным способом. Утилиту для удаления своих программ Dr.Web до сих пор сделать не может, поэтому пришлось удалять вручную, по инструкции. После такого ручного удаления один активный файл остался (удалялся потом через LSPFix), NOD 32 2.7 после этого вообще не поставился (система перезагружалась). Вообщем, какое-то негативное впечатление осталось от этого AV Desk. За это время (с ноября) он вроде неоднократно обновлялся и надеюсь, стал лучше. Может поставлю как-нибудь. И кстати Корбина первая стала раздавать антивирус бесплатно. Многие провайдеры предоставляют бесплатную версию только на 2 месяца, а дальше по тарифу.



На корбиновском форуме хороших отзывов не видно и в последнее время http://homenet.corbina.net/index.php...=165699&st=450

----------


## borka

> На корбиновском форуме хороших отзывов не видно и в последнее время http://homenet.corbina.net/index.php...=165699&st=450


Если почитать, то все не так и мрачно.  :Wink:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> На корбиновском форуме хороших отзывов не видно и в последнее время http://homenet.corbina.net/index.php...=165699&st=450


С меня сегодняшних экспериментов хватило  :Cheesy:

----------


## TANUKI

Позволю себе некоторые камменты:
*
На данный момент мы считаем неэтичным для себя брать деньги за защиту от угроз, которые не существуют.*

Хм, ну так раздавли бы антивирус для ВМ беплстно, а не только пользователям настольной версии. Заодно бы укрепились бы на рынке подобных продуктов, когда в них наступит массовая необходимость.

*№1? Невозможно быть всегда первым. Иногда необходимо спускаться на землю :-)*

Какая-то вялая, даже унылая отмазка, которая ни к лицу лидеру компании.

*Зачем же Вам
Dr.Web? Не проще ли пользоваться бесплатной Avira? Она все упакованные файлы честно может отнести к троянцам, а неупакованные вирусы - к хорошим программам.*

Ну это явный загиб и вранье!


*Скажите будет ли выпущен плагин Dr.Web LinkChecker для Firefox 3.*

Информация об этом была для меня полезной.
*

мы хотим установить Антивирус Касперского,но не можем,потомучто r.Web не удаляется!!*

Неплохой подкол !

*Вопрос: Когда же наконец ваш антивирус догонит других вендоров хотя бы по таким параметрам как наличие проверки веб трафика (помоему единственный антивирус в котором её нет), самозащита, наличие единого центра управления, возможность защитить настройки паролем и.т.д. ?
Спасибо

Ответ: Надеюсь, что home пользователям осталось ждать совсем недолго.*

Ответ поверг в шок. У других такой функционал присутствует уже минимум пару лет, а фанам Др.Вэба нужно еще немного подождать. Узнаю речи генсеков.  :Sad: 


*Мы - попроще, что-то, вроде, ассенизаторов... и водовозов. Нам не до открытий.*

По поводу этой иронии в свой адрес любой бы ПиАрщег компании мог бы сказать много нелициприятного. Такая уничижительная самоирония не прибавляет баллов. Возникает вопрос у пользователя: нафига юзать продукт компании, лидер которой считает себя ассенизатором?

*И с пеной у рта доказывают всем, что они независимые. У меня всегда возникает вопрос: от чего они независимы? От зарплаты? От работы? Или от тестов?*

Товарищь так и не понял, что эти люди не заивисимы в своем мнении прежде всего. Работа - это работа. На ней работают. Но это не значит, что нужно дико фанатировать и делать на груди наколку "Не забуду Др.Вэб". Наверное, Данилов перечитал книжек по азиатскому менеджемнту.

*
Вам не приходила мысль объединиться с компанией Касперского?*

Этот вопрос просто порвал!!!!  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:

----------


## borka

> Позволю себе некоторые камменты:


И я!  :Smiley:  Вам на часть комментариев ужЕ ответили, поэтому буду краток.  :Wink: 




> *
> На данный момент мы считаем неэтичным для себя брать деньги за защиту от угроз, которые не существуют.*
> 
> Хм, ну так раздавли бы антивирус для ВМ беплстно, а не только пользователям настольной версии. Заодно бы укрепились бы на рынке подобных продуктов, когда в них наступит массовая необходимость.


Так много людей, знающих, кому что надо делать, что просто диву даешься...




> *Скажите будет ли выпущен плагин Dr.Web LinkChecker для Firefox 3.*
> 
> Информация об этом была для меня полезной.


Если не зарегистрированы фтрекере Доктора, то вот прямая ссылка.

----------


## ananas

Читал с интересом. Жду выхода новинок от Др.Веб. Интервью комментировать не хочу...
Позволю себе только один ком. на ком.



> *И с пеной у рта доказывают всем, что они независимые...*
> Товарищь так и не понял, что эти люди не заивисимы в своем мнении прежде всего...


Товарищ *TANUKI* до сих пор не заметил, что и от своего собственного мнения некоторые "смешные мальчики" тоже независимы? Глобальная независимость...

----------


## DVi

> это было раньше. ни что не стоит на месте 
> 
> 
> Проверка http-трафика входит в комплект агента, как и парент контрол и производится на локальной машине пользователя.
> 
> 
> Стать клиентом одного из провайдеров, который предоставляет эту услугу.


*devon*, Вы лукавите. Версии 4.70 нет ни в релизе, ни даже в бета-тестировании: http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...0&postcount=21 


> Вы меня удивляете, Виталий. Скажите, если Вы не верите Данилову, то неужели Вы поверите &quot;знатокам DrWeb'а&quot;?


Борис, ответу *pig* я склонен доверять. Игорь Данилов сказал о существовании самозащиты как о свершившемся факте, а выясняется, что продукта такого еще в природе не существует иначе как в виде приватных альфа-версий.

----------


## borka

> *devon*, Вы лукавите. Версии 4.70 нет ни в релизе, ни даже в бета-тестировании: http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...0&postcount=21


Я понимаю, конечно, *pig* "и вообще - он авторитет" (с),  :Smiley:  но достаточно оригинально в разговоре с сотрудником Dr.Web'а в теме о продуктах Dr.Web'а ссылаться на слова НЕ сотрудника Dr.Web  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Судя по трекеру, тестирование 4.70 таки есть. О его статусе (альфа/бета), о возможности подключения к тестированию - не в курсе, но оно есть.




> Борис, ответу *pig* я склонен доверять. Игорь Данилов сказал о существовании самозащиты как о свершившемся факте, а выясняется, что продукта такого еще в природе не существует иначе как в виде приватных альфа-версий.


Во-первых, Данилов сказал, что самозащита уже существует. Это объективная реальность.  :Smiley:  И наличие продукта даже в виде "приватных альфа-версий" это тоже объективная реальность. Возможность его увидеть/пощупать или невозможность не меняет самого факта его наличия и работоспособности.
Во-вторых, неужели бы Вы поверили бы мне на слово, если бы я сказал, что самозащита это таки свершившийся факт? Что она есть и работает?  :Wink:

----------


## DVi

"Приватные альфа-версии" - это не объективная, а субъективная реальность. Просто в силу значения слова "объективность".

----------


## borka

> "Приватные альфа-версии" - это не объективная, а субъективная реальность. Просто в силу значения слова "объективность".


Гм... Предлагаю акцентировать внимание на слове "реальность".  :Smiley:  Мне кажется, имеет место недопонимание кем-то из нас понятия "объективная реальность".  :Wink:  Полагаю, что Вами. В моем понимании, "объективная реальность" - это нечто, существующее вне наших знаний и представлений о нем (если я неправ - поправьте). Поэтому как 4.70, так и самозащита в ней - это именно объективная реальность.  :Smiley:  Повторю еще раз: судя по трекеру, тестирование 4.70 ведется. То есть это уже не суслик - достаточно многие его видели.  :Wink: 
Вы же, надо полагать, имеете в виду объективная/субъективная оценка - например, качества. Согласен, пока кто-то, не имеющий отношения к альфа-бета-тестированию, не скажет, что защита реализована [не]качественно, [не]удобно говорить объективно будет некорректно. Но пока об этом никто и не говорит.

----------


## devon

> *devon*, Вы лукавите. Версии 4.70 нет ни в релизе, ни даже в бета-тестировании: http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...0&postcount=21


однако провайдеры и десятки тысяч (а может уже и сотни) пользователей AV-Desk 4.70 считают иначе, для них это давно уже свершившийся факт. читайте чаще наши новости  :Wink:

----------


## DVi

devon, дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку на эту новость.

----------


## borka

> devon, дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку на эту новость.


На выбор:
http://info.drweb.com/show/3389/ru
http://info.drweb.com/show/3392/ru
http://info.drweb.com/show/3403/ru
http://info.drweb.com/show/3413/ru
http://info.drweb.com/show/3387/ru
http://info.drweb.com/show/3414/ru
http://info.drweb.com/show/3415/ru
http://info.drweb.com/show/3427/ru
 :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

> На выбор:
> http://info.drweb.com/show/3389/ru
> http://info.drweb.com/show/3392/ru
> http://info.drweb.com/show/3403/ru
> http://info.drweb.com/show/3413/ru
> http://info.drweb.com/show/3387/ru
> http://info.drweb.com/show/3414/ru
> http://info.drweb.com/show/3415/ru
> http://info.drweb.com/show/3427/ru


Прошу прощения, не заметил Вашего ответа раньше. А в данный момент сайт drweb.com не отвечает. Просто скажите мне - упоминается ли хоть в одной из этих новостей версия 4.70?

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> однако провайдеры и десятки тысяч (а может уже и сотни) пользователей AV-Desk 4.70 считают иначе, для них это давно уже свершившийся факт. читайте чаще наши новости


Бета-тестирование новых модулей Вы производите непосредственно на "десятках (а может уже сотнях) тысяч пользователей AV-Desk 4.70"? А они об этом знают?

----------


## borka

> Прошу прощения, не заметил Вашего ответа раньше. А в данный момент сайт drweb.com не отвечает.


Сейчас работает нормально.  :Smiley: 




> Просто скажите мне - упоминается ли хоть в одной из этих новостей версия 4.70?


Никогда не видел в новостях информации о версионности.  :Unsure: 




> Бета-тестирование новых модулей Вы производите непосредственно на "десятках (а может уже сотнях) тысяч пользователей AV-Desk 4.70"? А они об этом знают?


Насколько я понимаю, тестирование предлагается добровольно.  :Wink:

----------


## DVi

> Никогда не видел в новостях информации о версионности.


Вероятно, я Вас удивлю: информацию о каждой новой версии всех своих продуктов, кроме AV-Desk, ООО "Доктор Веб" публикует в своей новостной ленте. 
http://info.drweb.com/show/3361/ru
http://info.drweb.com/show/3394?lng=ru
http://info.drweb.com/show/3306?lng=ru
http://info.drweb.com/show/3303?lng=ru
http://info.drweb.com/show/3283?lng=ru





> Насколько я понимаю, тестирование предлагается добровольно.


Ни один из провайдеров не употребляет слово "тестирование". Читайте внимательно, как описывается эта услуга, например, здесь: http://antivirus.akado.ru/




> * Внимание! Для абонентов Сети АКАДО пользование услугой до двух первых месяцев совершенно бесплатно! По прошествии бесплатного периода для вашего удобства производится ежемесячное автоматическое списание денежных средств с лицевого счета АКАДО.

----------


## borka

> Вероятно, я Вас удивлю: информацию о каждой новой версии всех своих продуктов, кроме AV-Desk, ООО "Доктор Веб" публикует в своей новостной ленте.


Как ни странно, удивить не получилось.  :Smiley:  Речь шла только об АВ-Деске, по-моему.  :Wink: 




> Ни один из провайдеров не употребляет слово "тестирование". Читайте внимательно, как описывается эта услуга, например, здесь: http://antivirus.akado.ru/


Хм... Читаю внимательно здесь: "«Киевские Сети» совместно с компанией «Доктор Веб» ведущим российским разработчиком антивирусных программ, предлагает всем абонентам возможность бесплатно подключить и *протестировать* новый Интернет-сервис информационной защиты ПК — Dr.Web AV-Desk. Антивирус+Антиспам."  :Smiley: 
Кроме того, Вы невнимательно читали то, что написано на Акадо по предоставленной Вами ссылке: "Преимущества Антивирус, антиспам и *родительский контроль* Dr.Web". Как известно, Родительский Контроль появился только в 4.70 - вот и ответ на Ваш вопрос насчет версионности.  :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

> Как известно, Родительский Контроль появился только в 4.70 - вот и ответ на Ваш вопрос насчет версионности.


Кому известно? - Никому. Ибо на официальной странице ООО "Доктор Веб" нигде говорится о существовании AV-Desk версии 4.70. Ибо на официальной странице av-desk.com нигде не говорится о существовании функции "Родительский контроль".




> "«Киевские Сети» совместно с компанией «Доктор Веб» ведущим российским разработчиком антивирусных программ, предлагает всем абонентам возможность бесплатно подключить и протестировать новый Интернет-сервис информационной защиты ПК — Dr.Web AV-Desk. Антивирус+Антиспам."


Спрошу проще: в лицензионном соглашении при установке продукта указано, что это "тестовая версия"?

----------


## borka

> Кому известно? - Никому. Ибо на официальной странице ООО "Доктор Веб" нигде говорится о существовании AV-Desk версии 4.70. Ибо на официальной странице av-desk.com нигде не говорится о существовании функции "Родительский контроль".


 :Smiley: 




> Спрошу проще: в лицензионном соглашении при установке продукта указано, что это "тестовая версия"?


Понятия не имею.  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## XP user

> Спрошу проще: в лицензионном соглашении при установке продукта указано, что это "тестовая версия"?


Даже если это там указано, кто это на практике будет читать? 

Хотя я Др.Веб и всё, что с ним связан очень уважаю, я вынужден согласиться c *DVi*, что некоторые немаловажные элементы почему-то (умышленно?) НЕ включаются в рекламную инфу...

Paul

----------


## borka

> Хотя я Др.Веб и всё, что с ним связан очень уважаю, я вынужден согласиться c *DVi*, что некоторые немаловажные элементы почему-то (умышленно?) НЕ включаются в рекламную инфу...


Например?

----------


## pig

Это всё про 4.70 или ещё что-то есть? Я рекламу вообще по диагонали читаю... если вообще читаю.

P.S. Пшик - это по-нашему (c) по мотивам рекламы

----------


## XP user

> Например?


Именно точная версия и её предназначение отсутствует в рекламах провайдеров, которые участвуют в проекте. Потом, слово 'тестирование' для профессионала обозначает что-то совсем другое, чем для простого пользователя. Как простой юзер, я бы понял под 'тестирование' - 'попробовать как работает для меня готовый продукт', тем более так как провайдер (у меня здесь Corbina) это тоже так рекламирует. Думаю, что стоило бы явно указать о чём точно речь идёт ДО того, как продукт загружен и установлен уже, и потом (иногда с трудом) удаляется. Простите, если я слишком придирчив или, как иностранец, что-то не так понимаю...  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## borka

> Именно точная версия и её предназначение отсутствует в рекламах провайдеров, которые участвуют в проекте. Потом, слово 'тестирование' для профессионала обозначает что-то совсем другое, чем для простого пользователя. Как простой юзер, я бы понял под 'тестирование' - 'попробовать как работает для меня готовый продукт', тем более так как провайдер (у меня здесь Corbina) это тоже так рекламирует. Думаю, что стоило бы явно указать о чём точно речь идёт ДО того, как продукт загружен и установлен уже, и потом (иногда с трудом) удаляется. Простите, если я слишком придирчив или, как иностранец, что-то не так понимаю...


Полагаю, эта информация у провайдера есть.

----------


## XP user

> Полагаю, эта информация у провайдера есть.


Тоже полагаю, но явно не нашёл в рекламах. Звонить надо было, вы хотите сказать? Или подробнее (и как вы подчёркивали уже несколько раз - более внимательно) читать У ВАС на сайте?  :Wink: 

Я сам не пользовался - нет необходимости в такой защите, но ощущал на форуме Corbina, что там клиенты чувствуют себя после события как обиженные 'подопытные кролики'/бэта-тестеры, которым ничего не сказали. Даже если они сами виноваты по невнимательности, мне кажется всё же, что самой компании Др.Веб стоило бы избегать таких ситуаций, и самой сделить за тем, как именно рекламируется их продукт у партёров), хотя бы для того, чтобы увеличить себе количество довольных клиентов. Клиент - король. Без него бизнес упадёт...  :Smiley: 

Этим я хочу закончить офф-топ.

Paul

----------


## borka

> Тоже полагаю, но явно не нашёл в рекламах. Звонить надо было, вы хотите сказать? Или подробнее (и как вы подчёркивали уже несколько раз - более внимательно) читать У ВАС на сайте?


Думается, эта информация - дело двух договаривающихся сторон: Доктора Веба и провайдера. Пользователь АВ-Деска щелкает правым пальцем по иконке и смотрит в "О программе". Для остальных это не столь важно, ИМХО, что, где и как установлено.  :Smiley: 
Насчет внимательности - это было для Виталия, который не всё увидел в новостях.  :Wink: 
И кстати, я к сайту не имею ни малейшего отношения.  :Smiley: 




> Я сам не пользовался - нет необходимости в такой защите, но ощущал на форуме Corbina, что там клиенты чувствуют себя после события как обиженные 'подопытные кролики'/бэта-тестеры, которым ничего не сказали. Даже если они сами виноваты по невнимательности, мне кажется всё же, что самой компании Др.Веб стоило бы избегать таких ситуаций, и самой сделить за тем, как именно рекламируется их продукт у партёров), хотя бы для того, чтобы увеличить себе количество довольных клиентов. Клиент - король. Без него бизнес упадёт...


Судя по форуму и трекеру Доктора, есть целая группа клиентов, у которых есть проблемы с антивирусом. В целом, не думаю, что проблем у пользователей Доктора больше, чем у пользователей других антивирусов. Дальше - насколько я понимаю, все отдано на откуп провайдеру: опять же что, где и как установлено. Доктор предлагает услугу, которую провайдер предлагает клиентам как свою, от своего имени. И несет ответственность перед клиентом сам. Поэтому немалая часть вины за глюки лежит и на провайдере.

----------


## XP user

> В целом, не думаю, что проблем у пользователей Доктора больше, чем у пользователей других антивирусов.


Нет, конечно. Я даже уверен, что это не так.  :Smiley: 



> Поэтому немалая часть вины за глюки лежит и на провайдере.


Это именно проблема таких 'выгодных' конструкций. Но к сожаленю, в голове юзера это так не работает; виноват всё равно будет производитель продукта, всегда. А я, надеюсь, что вы это поняли, к Др.Веб хорошо отношусь...  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## borka

> Это именно проблема таких 'выгодных' конструкций. Но к сожаленю, в голове юзера это так не работает; виноват всё равно будет производитель продукта, всегда.


У текущих и потенциальных пользователей есть ресурс, посвященный АВ-Деску, где они могут узнать подробности и задать интересующие их вопросы.  :Smiley: 




> А я, надеюсь, что вы это поняли, к Др.Веб хорошо отношусь...


Да мне-то как-то... Хм... Если вы полагаете, что я сотрудник компании, то ошибаетесь.  :Smiley:  Если хотите внести предложения - милости прошу либо сюда: http://network.drweb.com/ask_question/, либо сюда: http://support.drweb.com/new/feedback/

----------


## devon

> Вероятно, я Вас удивлю: информацию о каждой новой версии всех своих продуктов, кроме AV-Desk, ООО "Доктор Веб"
> ...
> Ни одиниз провайдеров не употребляет слово "тестирование". Читайте внимательно, как описывается эта услуга, например, здесь: http://antivirus.akado.ru/


Сорри что давно не загялдывал, дела. AV-Desk имеет другую модель жизненного цикла и распространения. Все что у првайдеров и юзеров всегда релиз... Нет в AV-Desk типичного понятия как бета-тестирование, там свое система. Это услуга, она работает и постоянно улучшается. Как ее приподносят провайдеры это уже дело их. по поводу версии с парент контролом ну так вы сами дали ссылку выше на нее  :Wink:  Одним провайдерам нужен парент контрол, другим нет, это они уже сами решают.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> Ибо на официальной странице av-desk.com нигде не говорится о существовании функции "Родительский контроль".


видно еще сайт не обновили, там щас идет переделка сайта как раз.

----------

